# gentoo on system76 Pangolin (fingerprint problem) [SOLVED]

## Efo

Hi guys,

I am trying to get the fingerprint working on my Pangolin. The laptop came with Ubuntu on it and everything was working perfectly. I have everything configured aside for the fingerprint. 

Here is what I have so far:

1) I checked http://www.n-view.net/Appliance/fingerprint/downloads.php, but it seems that 64-bit machines with UPEK need some proprietary "libbsapi.so". Well, I proceeded with the installation and sure enough I have the UPEK device and not libbsapi.so. 

2) Ubuntu used media-libs/libfprint, sys-auth/pam_fprint, app-misc/fprint_demo, and dev-libs/libusb. I managed to isnall the first 3 from the  wschlich-testing overlay, but I have problem with the last one (needs to be >= libusb-1.0.0). Here is the error:

******************************************************

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-libs/libusb-1.0.9999 [0.1.12-r1] 0 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/wschlich-testing

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/libusb-1.0.9999 from wschlich-testing

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * GIT update -->

 *    repository:               git://projects.reactivated.net/~dsd/libusb.git

fatal: ambiguous argument 'master': unknown revision or path not in the working tree.

Use '--' to separate paths from revisions

projects.reactivated.net[0: 69.13.46.101]: errno=Connection timed out

fatal: unable to connect a socket (Connection timed out)

 *

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libusb-1.0.9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2825:  Called git_src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2231:  Called git_fetch

 *             environment, line 2188:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               ${EGIT_UPDATE_CMD} ${EGIT_OPTIONS} origin ${EGIT_BRANCH}:${EGIT_BRANCH} || die "${EGIT}: can't update from ${EGIT_REPO_URI}.";

 *  The die message:

 *   git.eclass: can't update from git://projects.reactivated.net/~dsd/libusb.git.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-1.0.9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-1.0.9999/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from a repository named 'wschlich-testing'

 *

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/libusb-1.0.9999, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-1.0.9999/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/libusb-1.0.9999:

 * GIT update -->

 *    repository:               git://projects.reactivated.net/~dsd/libusb.git

 *

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libusb-1.0.9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2825:  Called git_src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2231:  Called git_fetch

 *             environment, line 2188:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               ${EGIT_UPDATE_CMD} ${EGIT_OPTIONS} origin ${EGIT_BRANCH}:${EGIT_BRANCH} || die "${EGIT}: can't update from ${EGIT_REPO_URI}.";

 *  The die message:

 *   git.eclass: can't update from git://projects.reactivated.net/~dsd/libusb.git.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-1.0.9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-1.0.9999/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from a repository named 'wschlich-testing'

 *

**************************************************

Any help in having the fingerprint device work is appreciated.

Thanks,

EfoLast edited by Efo on Thu Apr 23, 2009 6:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Efo

It looks like I really need that library, so I started to look around regarding the message:

"fatal: ambiguous argument 'master': unknown revision or path not in the working tree. "

Could this be due to the compiler?

----------

## Efo

I updated my box to :

[1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 *

but I still get the same message... mhh... maybe it is not due to the compiler....

----------

## Efo

It seems that the ebuild in question uses git, maybe something is missing in that context...

----------

## ator

The git service is seems to be down on the server. But you can try libusb-1.0 sources from sourceforge.

----------

## Efo

Hi ator,

Thanks you for the reply, I was beginning to feel alone :o)

I had a feeling that something was wrong with the server.

I tried libusb-1.0.0 with libusb-compat-0.1.0, libfprint-0.0.6, fprint_demo-0.4 and pam_fprint-0.2; but it seems that my hardware is newer and I need libfprint-9999, which requires libusb-1.0.9999. Do you know if there is an ebuild for libusb-1.0.9999 that doesnt use git?

The fingerprint worked with Ubuntu, so there must be a way to get it working on gentoo too. Maybe that version of the library is not strictly necessary, looking into the drivers used in Ubuntu (if I am looking at the right file), it seems it used:

.....

    os.system("tar xjf libusb-0.9.2.tar.bz2")

    os.system("tar xjf libfprint-20080810-6b8b17f5.tar.bz2")

    os.system("tar xjf pam_fprint-20080330-5452ea09.tar.bz2")

    os.system("tar xjf fprint_demo-20080319-5d86c3f7.tar.bz2")

.....

I would like to have my packages in portage,  but maybe I will google around a little bit and see if I can download those packages and see what happens.

----------

## Efo

Ok, I found this page for system76 computers: http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Installation

The files mentioned above can be retrieved by wget from http://projects.reactivated.net, which is the same site 

that gives me problems with git. However, I keep getting: 

Connecting to projects.reactivated.net|69.13.46.101|:80... failed: Connection timed out.

Retrying.

At this point I start to believe the whole server is down and has been down for over a week. Does anybody know what the problem is?

----------

## Efo

Ok, I managed to get the fprint_demo, libfprint, libusb, pam_fprint tar files (thank you system76, great support and quick reply). I installed them from source and everything works now.

----------

## Il turisto

Can you give me the link where to download these packages please?

----------

## Efo

Hi Il turisto,

I was able to get libusb-1.0.0 with libusb-compat-0.1.0, libfprint-0.0.6, fprint_demo-0.4 and pam_fprint-0.2 packages from the overlay wschlich-testing (some unmasking may be required). I had problems only with the 9999 version that used git. Said this, the above packages do not work with my system 76 Pangolin; I e-mailed the technical support and they provided me with their packages. If you have a system 76 product I would suggest to get in touch with them (they are really good in replying). Otherwise, since they do support Ubuntu (they have an active forum there), you may be able to find some link there for the packages.

If I have time later on I will surf the ubuntu forum a little bit and see what comes up.

Hope this helps,

Efo

----------

## Il turisto

Thank you for your quick reply.

I will try with the packages that do not use git because their git hub seems to be down.

My laptop is a dell precision m4400 but I can't identify my fingerprint reader as lspci an lsusb does not show it.

----------

## Efo

It is a little tricky, also mine doesnt show up with lsusb (even though it is a usb device). Try:

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep Fingerprint

----------

## Il turisto

Hmmm bad news this command doesn't show my fingerprint reader.

I will go in my bios to see if it is activated ...

edit : nothing in bios. Tomorrow I will try to install fprint.

----------

## Il turisto

Second bad news.

I have installed everything but in fprint_demo it says : "no device found"

Does I have to compile something in my kernel or other?

----------

## Efo

I had the same problem with that set of packages, that's why I was trying to use the 9999; but as you noticed the hub seems to be down. The packages provided by system76 worked (probably a newer version of packages). It is probably related to the hardware, did you figure out the hardware and if it is a UPEK?

----------

## Il turisto

Sorry my english isn't perfect and I can't undertand what UPEK is.

Can you forward me the packages of system76?

----------

## Efo

I believe UPEK is the name of the fingerprint sensor; I think it is relative new and that may be the reason why drivers havent completely caught up yet.

Anyway, I googled a bit and I found this page:

http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Installation

It shows you how to get the source for the three packages I have installed.

I hope this helps you to solve the issue.

----------

## Il turisto

Great tutorial but the download link seems down  :Sad: .

No luck for me ...

----------

## Il turisto

I will send a mail to system76.

I keep in touch here if I have some good news to prehaps help someone in my situation.

Efo I would really thanks you for your help.

----------

## Efo

I am happy to help when I can. 

I think it is a good idea to post the solution here if you get it work.

----------

## Efo

Hi again,

I saw your post on the Ubuntu forum and it looks like you managed to obtain the packages. 

On my side, I installed the source according to fprint.py:

...

 # install libfprint

    os.chdir(LIBFPRINTDIR)

    os.system("sh autogen.sh")

    os.system("./configure --prefix=/usr")

    os.system("make")

    os.system("sudo make install")

    os.chdir(DRIVERDIR)

    # install pam_fprint

    os.chdir(PAMFPRINTDIR)

    os.system("cd pam_fprint-20080330-5452ea09/")

    os.system("sh autogen.sh")

    os.system("./configure --prefix=/usr")

    os.system("make")

    os.system("sudo make install")

    os.chdir(DRIVERDIR)

    # install fprint_demo

    os.chdir(FPRINTDEMODIR)

    os.system("sh autogen.sh")

    os.system("./configure --prefix=/usr")

    os.system("make")

    os.system("sudo make install")

    os.chdir(DRIVERDIR)

...

This should give you an idea on how to compile the packages manually. 

In case you didnt do this, try running fprint_demo as root. Just in case some permission or group need fixing.

----------

## Il turisto

Hi again too,

yes I have installed the packages like you (like in the tutorial you gave me http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Installation)

In root it doesn't work better I have already tested it.

Three questions : 

- I have installed the packages by hand but before I haven't uninstalled those who come from the overlay. Is it a problem?

- When I launch fprint_demo it says version 0.4. You too?

- Does I have to modprobe a driver?

I think my finger print reader isn't supported  :Sad: 

----------

## Efo

Hi Il turisto,

1) I think I have uninstalled the overlay packages first, but I dont think it should make a difference.

2) Also my fprint_demo displays version 0.4.

3) I didnt have to modprobe anything.

Possible, were you able to find any information regarding the device? (going through "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" or from the dell website) We want to make sure that the hardware is recognized.

----------

## Il turisto

```

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=08 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=07 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=06 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=05 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=05 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0a5c ProdID=5801 Rev= 1.01

S:  Manufacturer=Broadcom Corp

S:  Product=5880

S:  SerialNumber=0123456789ABCD

C:* #Ifs= 2 Cfg#= 0 Atr=c0 MxPwr=100mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=fe(app. ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=85(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  16 Ivl=1ms

I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=0b(scard) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=86(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  16 Ivl=1ms

T:  Bus=04 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.7

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.7

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=05 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=ef(unk. ) Sub=02 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0c45 ProdID=63f8 Rev=88.06

S:  Manufacturer=CN0TX5937248792404AT

S:  Product=Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_0.3M

C:* #Ifs= 2 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=500mA

A:  FirstIf#= 0 IfCount= 2 Cls=0e(video) Sub=03 Prot=00

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=01 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  16 Ivl=4ms

I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 1 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS= 128 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 2 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS= 256 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 3 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS= 800 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 4 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS=1600 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 5 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS=2400 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 6 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS=3072 Ivl=125us

```

Rien chez dell. Cet après midi je voulais booter sur une ubuntu mais j'ai finalement oublié mon cd au travail.

Je tenterais de faire cela demain pour voir si il est reconnu.

----------

## Efo

It looks like "Broadcom Corp" may be the device.

Check this link: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Dell_Latitude_E6x00#Smartcard_Reader_.28Broadcom_5880.29

It shows some kernel configuration. The following is noted:

With fingerprint reader: VendorID=0x05ac ProductId=0x5801 

Without fingerprint reader: VendorID=0x05ac ProductId=0x5800 

You have: Vendor=0a5c ProdID=5801 Rev= 1.01 

That may do the trick.

----------

## Il turisto

Arf when I have seen Broadcom my brain made a relation with my wifi card ...  :Sad: 

Thanks again. We have make a jump in the future  :Smile: .

It still not working but with openct I have this :

```

openct-tool list

  0 CCID Compatible

```

So it seems that the smartcard reader (who is totally useless for me  :Smile:  ) is working.

But fprint_demo isn't showing the fingerprint reader. I feel like a noob ... it's my first fingerpint reader ...

Now we know that I have a Broadcom 5800 fingerprint reader.

I have added this line to /etc/openct.conf :

```

  usb:0a5c/5801,

```

so it look like this :

the , in the end of the last line seems ok because all the config file is like that

```

driver  ccid {

        ids = {

                usb:03f0/1024,  # HP Keyboard with CCID reader

                usb:046a/0010,  # Cherry smartboard G83-6744

                usb:04e6/5115,

                usb:04e6/5116,

                usb:04e6/5117,  # SCM Micro token size reader

                usb:04e6/511d,  # SCM Micro SCR3311

                usb:04e6/E001,

                usb:04e6/E003,

                usb:073d/0c00,  # Eutron SimPocket (doesn't work yet)

                usb:076b/1021,  # OmniKey CardMan 1021

                usb:076b/3021,

                usb:076b/5121,

                usb:076b/5321,  # OmniKey CardMan 5321

                usb:076b/6622,  # OmniKey CardMan 6121

                usb:0783/0003,

                usb:08e6/3437,  # Gemplus

                usb:08e6/3438,  # Gemplus GemPC Key SmartCard Reader

                usb:08e6/4433,  # Gemplus

                usb:0b97/7762,  # O2 Micro, Inc. Oz776 SmartCard Reader

                usb:0b97/7772,  # O2 Micro, Inc. Oz776 SmartCard Reader

                usb:0bf8/1006,  # fujitsu siemens 3.5" drive size reader

                usb:0dc3/1004,  # Athena Smartcard Solutions, Inc. ASEKey

                usb:0a5c/5801,

        };

```

----------

## Il turisto

I have tryed with the last ubuntu, compiled sources from system76 packages and it doesn't work  :Sad: 

System 76 auto installer don't work with my ubuntu live cd.

----------

## Efo

At this point we established that your fingerprint device is not the same as the one used by system76. 

I would try to see if other companies use "Broadcom Corp" fingerprint reader, see if it works for them, and follow their instructions. If the device is still relatively new, drivers may not be available yet and you may have to wait a while.

Since you installed Ubuntu, I would also check out their forum and see if someone was successful in having the "Broadcom Corp" fingerprint reader work. If it works in Ubuntu, there must be a way to have it work on Gentoo.

----------

## Il turisto

I haven't installed Ubuntu. I use a live cd.

I'm still searching a solution but is I have to wait for a driver no problem. It's not the first time  :Smile: 

It's the cost to be free  :Smile: 

----------

